# Volkl Tigershark



## SkaPig (Jan 31, 2010)

Anyone one here have experience with the Volkl Tigershark line? 

I'm considering a pair of the Tigershark 10 foot model, but a ski snob I know told be they are extremely difficult to ski and require constant attention.  I'm really looking for something that performs well on Northeast icy blue/black trails as that is what I usually ski... I'm willing to sacrifice performance on the rare powder day or off trail run to have a ski optimized for what I see 90% of the time.

I am a decent skier that only has a bit of difficulty on the hardest of trails or the worst of conditions.  I have long outgrown the rental grade K2s I have been using for years...

I am a little skeptical of the Tigersharks since all the dealers in my area seem to only carry the AC line.  Any advice in brands/models I should be looking at would be appreciated!


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 1, 2010)

I have not skied on the Tigershark model specifically but I have skied on Volkl's race lineup in prior models. If by "extremely difficult to ski and require constant attention" your friend actually meant that the ski requires good technique since it is a racing type construction, then that may not be far from the truth. But that opinion sounds like the problem is the archer, not the arrow.

That will be the same for any ski in a manufacturer's race lineup. These are definitely great skis if you just want to rip groomers and want a tool to deal with scraped down hard pack conditions. Probably not ideal without a good skill set (i.e. ability to truly carve--which most skiers don't have, even though they think they do).


----------



## billski (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't know how the model line progressed, but I have the Volkl Superspeeds.  They are the stiffest ski I've ever owned but the absolutely most stable at speed and great for carving.  Unless you are quite strong (not me) they will kick your butt in compressions.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 1, 2010)

I have the Tigershark 12 Powerswitch and love them.  They are stiff and hold edge extremely well.  They are quite stiff and take some time to get used to.  They are a good all around ski in icy or hard conditions.  Not the best powder ski per se, but it does what I need it to do.  I have heard that the models without the PS are not as good, but the PS is an expensive option.  I was able to get mine on holdover clearance and with the 14 binding.  A very nice ski to rip with.  Agree you have to know how to use them in order to appreciate them.


----------



## SkaPig (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice.  I took the plunge and ordered a pair of new '08 Tigershark 10 foot in 161cm today (the price was too good to resist).  Hopefully my ability is advanced enough that I can get started on them and they will give me room to improve.  If not I'll try a few lessons.  If that doesn't help I'll put them up for sale and stick with the old K2's... 

I'll post a reply with my experience once I ski them.


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 1, 2010)

You won't be disappointed! I have the 12 foot w/ the powerswitch and love em'. One great carving ski!


----------



## bigbog (Feb 2, 2010)

Ditto Woodcore's....Tigersharks are much more fun to ski than the ACs..less burly and more lively...just my $.01.  10s are nice for the NE.


----------



## tarponhead (Feb 4, 2010)

I demoed them. Not sure of the exact TS model though. Boy, do those skis want to turn! Things could carve hardpak like there was no tomorrow. To much work for me, but I can see how a high level skier would love them.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 4, 2010)

SteepandCheap or Tramdock had the 12's yesterday.  500's with bindings.


----------



## SkaPig (Feb 8, 2010)

The  Tigershark 10's have arrived. Shipping was surprisingly fast and the skis were still plastic wrap.  I think the bindings might be the demo version, but I'm not sure how to tell for sure and I doubt it makes much difference for me anyway...

I was able to get several runs of night skiing in...
These skis are fast!  The sensation of being "launched" out of each turn with such speed is pretty wild... I had a very difficult time linking tight turns together as I am not familiar with this much speed, but the skis were so stable and responsive that I was able to stay in total control (at least it felt like it).  The Tigersharks (and the skier on them, haha) definitely showed weakness on the trails that were more beat up and in need of a groom, but had an amazing hold on groomed and icy pack.

At the end of the night there were a couple runs that were freshly groomed.  Looking up the slpoe at the fresh tracks that were so parallel and defined was pretty cool.  

I am looking forward to growing into these skis as I get used to them.  Thank you all for the gear advise


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 10, 2010)

SkaPig said:


> I think the bindings might be the demo version, but I'm not sure how to tell for sure and I doubt it makes much difference for me anyway...



Does the binding look like this?






That is what a Tiger 10 Demo binding looks like.


----------



## SkaPig (Feb 10, 2010)

Nope, mine is a bit different.  I don't have the dial underfoot and the front din setting window is different.  I guess mine are the real deal.  The amount of for/aft adjustment on the rear track seems a little excessive which made me suspicious. 
Thanks for posting the pic!



Hawkshot99 said:


> Does the binding look like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 10, 2010)

SkaPig said:


> Nope, mine is a bit different.  I don't have the dial underfoot and the front din setting window is different.  I guess mine are the real deal.  The amount of for/aft adjustment on the rear track seems a little excessive which made me suspicious.
> Thanks for posting the pic!



I remember the marker integrated bindings on my old AC3s were as adjustable as a demo binding.  Got good money for the skis on ebay because of it.


----------

